# Best tasting venison



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Venison*

The best I've had was springbuck, but I have had Zebra fillets (which I will not pay for again) and blesbuck as well. 

I have yet to try Kudu, but I'm leaving for Botswana next wednesday to go and find the grey ghost, so hopefully I'd have some later next week.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

A non indigenous specie that is absolutely unbelievably tasty is the Fallow Deer, one must just take care to shoot one pre rut.

The best South African game rank as follows:

1. Common Reedbuck
2. Mountain Reedbuck
3. Springbok
4. Impala
5. Black Wildebeest


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My favorite is stag with Knödel ( dumpling ), Pfifferlinge ( chanterelles ) and Preiselbeeren ( cranberries ) and a good half dry red wine.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I would go with Reedbuck and a young warthog on a spit. 

My favorite wine is Windhoek Lager


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

It is a toss-up between kudu and springbuck for first place.

A nice warthog is great as well. I have eaten eland which was terrible, though, because it was caught in a snare (not mine - I was working for Natal Parks Board at the time.)


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

I posted this very same question on another forum recently, and Eland seemed to receive the most votes from the majority of hunters.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I enjoy Springbuck I had Kudu once that walked in Aloe area terible taste.Bitter like hell !On one occation I had kudu steak from north west that tasted better than beef. Then I enjoy warthog leg stuffed and roasted in the oven. Impala neck in a Mandela microwave with some veg not to much.
I think it has got a lot to do with the vegetation the animals have avail at a certain time of the year wheather or not the meat is going to be tasty or not.


----------



## Oliver UK (Mar 15, 2007)

*Venison*

For the UK it has to be Roedeer then a young fallow deer and for SA Impala steaks on a BBQ and for a roast warthog leg


Olly


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

The best meat I ever tasted was Bison tender loins on a BBQ. Talking about African game, it will definitely have to be Eland. Most African Plains Game taste very good, though. I have no problems eating my fill over there.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

From Africa game my No 1 is Springbock filets with mealiepap, onions and tomato sauce, by this meal a fresh self made bread smear with " Beefy Bovril " ( my friend call this oxblood ):tongue:


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hello SA Archers
I like Wild boar, dumplings,red cabbage and cranberries.
And my recommendation to German Beer.
But I hope in the future also try SA meat
Regards from Germany 
Roland*:darkbeer:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

My favorites

- Springbok roast
- Red Hartebeest steaks
- Black Wildebeest fillets
- Kudu escalopes

with pumpkin veggis, au gratin potatoes and/ or fresh salad

along with a South African Merlot or Shiraz

DELICIOUS!!! 


or in Germany:
- Wild Boar roast or fine goulash
- Red stag or fallow deer fillets
with dumplings, red cabbage, cranberries, apple sauce

along with a german red wine (yes we also have very tasty red wines)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushpig!!! My mother in law:devil: every christmas makes us a Buspig roast with "sour kraut", potatoes, butternut and green beens served with salads and a few other meat dishes. But that Bushpig never last, long before the lamb or chicken is finished the bushpig would be gone. I am just kidding I have the best monster in law, ever.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hell,

They're all good.:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Bushpig!!! My mother in law:devil: every christmas makes us a Buspig roast with "sour kraut", potatoes, butternut and green beens served with salads and a few other meat dishes. But that Bushpig never last, long before the lamb or chicken is finished the bushpig would be gone. I am just kidding I have the best monster in law, ever.


Hey Bossie, I guess after the " Sauerkraut " and green beans the air is burning by you:wink: The German " Sauerkraut " with caraway is definitely not the best food for a family with only one toilet:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Hey Bossie, I guess after the " Sauerkraut " and green beans the air is burning by you:wink: The German " Sauerkraut " with caraway is definitely not the best food for a family with only one toilet:wink:


That is why I own a gas station Frank:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Sauerkraut... Nooit weer nie!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,

I have a picture at my inner eye, some of you velcros sit at a pipe in a row to you gas tank and you feed them with Sauerkraut


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Table Fare:

1. Gemsbok (all sizes)
2. Warthig (small, under 15kg dressed weight)
3. Common (Southern Reedbuck), all sizes
4. Klipspringer (yes its not a frequent kill!)
5. Springbok

Then the grazers (except blue wildebeest). Ive never eaten Fallow Deer but this could be No1 based on what I'm told. Also had impala so well and simply cooked by a mate of mine that it would equal the best venison Ive eaten

Not so great tasting has been bushbuck. Also Eland is not the best IMO & Ive eaten a bit over the years


Biltong

1. Blue Wildebeest

NNB: Headshot best, well bled, hung and matured in coldroom, no gut meat or urine (seems obvious ne?)

If the animal ran a bit / was stressed then I make sausage and biltong. I even managed to make a reedbuck taste dreadful by wounding and re-shooting some 30m in later


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

1st Mountain Reedbuck then Fallow Deer


----------

